

Back From the Dead - A Rails Rescue Inside Story - india
http://foobarinthecity.tumblr.com/post/56267368648/back-from-the-dead-a-rails-rescue-inside-story

======
rartichoke
I was sad the article was so short. I wish there were a part 2 where he went
through everything, fixed a bunch of obvious mistakes and the app shipped
successfully.

